# Secrets of Red China (15)



## xlwoo (Aug 7, 2015)

Chapter 8 What happened after the death of Deng Xiaoping
I. The issue of FaLunGong​After the death of Deng on the 19[SUP]th[/SUP] day of February in 1997, the general secretary Jiang was now in full power. The major thing he did was his suppression of FaLunGong (FLG), which denotes not persons, but a kind of exercise for health. The persons learning the exercise are called FLG learners. 
The event originated like this: a magazine in Tianjin City published an article to imply that anyone who practice FaLunGong would cause trouble, even the destruction of the whole nation. No one knows why an exercise style will have such an effect. When some learners read it they went to the magazine publisher to explain what the exercise really was on the 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] day of April in 1999. Then came 300 policemen to disperse the crowd and beat and arrest 45 learners. The police said to the learners that if they wanted to petition, they must go to Beijing for it. That was later thought to be the induction to have them to be in Beijing so that the event could be made serious, because generally the local government did not like its people to go to Beijing to complain, which would show the inability of the local government. Now that they were urged to do so was very suspicious. It was naturally thought that the police in Tianjin was instructed to entice the learners to go to Beijing with some sort of purpose. The year of 1999 was the 10[SUP]th[/SUP] anniversary of the June-4[SUP]th[/SUP] slaughter. It was the sensitive time to be close to the 4[SUP]th[/SUP] day of June. Petition of crowds could be deemed a political event against the Party. Anyway, early on the 25[SUP]th[/SUP] day of April, over 10,000 learners gathered before the reception room of the state council, requesting to stop bothering learners and release learners under custody. The premier Zhu Rongji at the time received the representatives of the learners and learners under custody were released. Everything seemed okay now. But the general secretary Jiang was not happy. He criticized premier Zhu to be too weak in the talk with the learners. 
Before this event, quite a few party leaders of high rank supported FaLunGong and said that it was a good exercise for health. Why Jiang wanted to suppress FLG learners was a hard guess. It attributed to that Jiang intended to get rid of some political enemies, who were also learners of this exercise. Nevertheless, Jiang was personally responsible for the suppression of the learners. Jiang set up the 610 Office for that aim. On the 22[SUP]nd[/SUP] day of July, the government announced to prohibit the exercise of the FaLunGong and declared it to be an evil cult. In fact, FaLungong was only a form of exercise, not a religion. Anyway, in China, the party leaders want to say what you are, and you are whatever it is. No argument. 
Then the police wanted to collect evidence for the accusation. They went to homes of the individual learners without a search warranty and took away personal things. A serious event took place on TianAnMen Square on the 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] day of January, 2001. Xinhua News, the government organization, announced that five FLG learners burned themselves on TianAnMen Square that day. But FLG learners denied that any learners did such a thing. It was conducted by the communist party, just like the Reichstag fire in Germany conducted by Hitler in 1933. After that, learners were arrested and tortured in prison. Many were tormented to death. 
If say that this is a political event, it is not true, because no learners had declared to overthrow the rule of the communist party and no learners had criticized the party before the event happened, unless Jiang had a political purpose in doing so. 


II. Human organs removal alive in China
Generally for donation or sale, human organs are taken from the body after death. But things in communist China are always different from those in the world. In Guangdong province, people eat the monkey brain alive. Somewhere, the cook cuts chicken meat when the chicken is still alive, which they think is more tasteful than after the chicken is dead. The gall of the bear can be used in Chinese drugs. Recently, people cut the gall out when the bear is alive. Therefore, it is believable that the communist party has the human organs removed alive from FLG learners they had imprisoned secretly somewhere. The targets for the purpose include Tibetans, Uygur people (a minor nationality living in the Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region in China), Christians who were forced to gather secretly in the private houses for prayer, and those criticizing the Party. 
The crime was first exposed in a hospital in Sujiatun Town. On the 9[SUP]th[/SUP] day of March, 2006, a doctor there confessed that he himself removed 5,000 corneas from learners alive. 20 days later, the communist government disowned the accusation. But a secret witness pointed out that all the evidence was destroyed or transferred. An anonymous military doctor said that it needed only one day's time to transfer 5,000 people in locked-up train carriages. 
Israeli government had apprehended an intermediary for sale of the human organs taken from learners and death-penalty prisoners, and he confessed that these organs were taken when humans were still alive. In 2007, the Canadian independent investigating team issued an investigating report that the accusation was correct. Manfred Nowak, a commissioner from the United Nations, wrote in 2007 to the Chinese government asking for the data of death prisoners. But the Chinese government refused to provide. In November of 2008, the United Nations Committee against Torture suggested that the Chinese government could let an independent team to investigate for this charge. But the Chinese government refused it either. Their refusal just made the world believe that their crime was true. Innocent people will surely let others investigate for the truth to prove their innocence. Such a crime is also unprecedented in the human history. 


III. The cession of Chinese territory to Russia
On the 9[SUP]th[/SUP] day of December, 1999, the general secretary Jiang and the Russian leader Putin signed a treaty that made China lose territory of 1.6 million square kilometers comprising of 2,444 islands along the eastern frontier between Russia and China. This news was kept secret from Chinese people, but it soon leaked out and Jiang was blamed as a traitor to the nation on the Internet. Then comments about this issue on the Internet were deleted and people were forbidden to say anything about it. A calculation was made that the territory lost in the northern China was equivalent to 11 times of the area of Taiwan and many many times of the area of Senkaku Islands.


----------



## EmmaSohan (Aug 7, 2015)

This is fascinating to read. Thank you.


----------



## xlwoo (Aug 11, 2015)

IV. The development of corruption and embezzlement
Corruption and embezzlement always exist in the history of China and has only different degrees in different times. They are almost the important reason for the collapse of every dynasty. That was why, after the communist party gained the reign of the mainland, Mao started a few movements against the corruption and embezzlement among the cadres. Mao himself did not need to embezzle anything, for he could have anything he wanted just like emperors did in the long history of China. That anyone else committed embezzlement was like to take money from his pocket. He must wage movements to stop it. 
On the 10[SUP]th[/SUP] day of February, 1952, two cadres, Liu Qingshan and Zhang Zishan, were executed for the embezzlement. Both embezzled only less than 20,000 yuan. The amount of embezzlement at present reached billions and most embezzlers were not executed. Those executed did not have powerful background as support or were not the family members and relatives of the powerful cadres, who were above the law. 
Before the economical reform and open policy, the prices of goods were low and the income was also low. No one could embezzle a lot of money like nowadays. Afterwards when foreign visitors were allowed to come into China, there were two price systems. There were special restaurants and stores for foreigners and the prices were high because foreigners were thought to have high income. The Chinese people had low income, and so the prices set for them were low as they could not afford expensive things. If someone wants to ask: why not let foreign visitors buy things at low prices? The Chinese government wanted to earn more money from foreigners. 
After the beginning of the reform and open policy, more and more foreign visitors came and even foreign investors, and so the two price systems had difficulty to maintain. Therefore, low prices were raised to the high level and pay was also raised to corresponding level. But the prices rose faster than the pay and so common people began to hate Deng. That was why the June-4[SUP]th[/SUP] event happened. 
After the death of Deng, the corruption and embezzlement developed rapidly. Anyone who reported and exposed the crime of a cadre would be persecuted. The communist law did not protect common people. On the contrary, it protected cadres even if they committed certain crimes, as long as they did not oppose party leaders. A cadre in a certain province was found guilty and removed from office, but some time afterwards, he was given a position in another province. The crime did not affect him at all. 
There were some examples of the cadres who had verdicts. In 1985, Tao Siju, the ex-minister of the Ministry of Public Security, embezzled 700 millions and was only removed from office. In 1995, Chen Xitong, the ex-mayor of Beijing, was put in jail for the embezzlement of 40 millions and was sentenced for 16 years. From 1996 to 2003, Tian Fengshan, when he was the leader of Heilongjiang province and of the Ministry of Land and Resources, took accumulated bribes of 4.36 millions only, but was sentenced for life. On the 22[SUP]nd[/SUP] day of May, 2005, Wang Zhenzhong, the deputy chief of the municipal police station in Fuzhou City of Fujian province, escaped to the United States with his mistress and with one million dollars. He died in New York City on the 10[SUP]th[/SUP] day of June, 2007. Many embezzlers, following his example, escaped abroad. Some cadres only let their family members, like wife and children, go abroad, and they themselves still stayed in China, maybe for more embezzlement.
There are some funny things about the embezzling cadres, most of them have mistresses besides lawful wives. The statistics shows that some cadres have more than 100 mistresses. The cadres must support the mistresses if they have no jobs, or must give them expensive gifts like cars and housing, or even money. If not for those gifts or money, why will some younger women be their mistresses? Sometimes if a cadre treats his mistress badly or doesn't meet her demand, the mistress will expose and report his embezzlements and other crimes to authorities. The cadre will be dismissed from office or even arrested. Embezzlements also happen in the army. Wang Shouye, a vice commander of the navy, had a few mistresses, one of them was Jiang, much younger than he. Jiang had been an actress in an army performance troupe. They had a son. So Jiang wanted to be his lawful wife, but Wang could not meet such a demand of hers. Finally Jiang exposed his crimes to the government. On the 29[SUP]th[/SUP] day of June, 2006, Xinhua News issued an important piece of news that Wang Shouye was removed from his office for the crime of embezzlement amounting to about 100 million. People suggested online that if the Party really wanted to oppose the embezzlement, the government could call on all the mistresses to report the crimes of the cadres. 
Another case in Chongqing City is also interesting. Xiao Hua, owner of the dress company WALLENDA, used a female employee Zhao Hongxia to lure Lei Zhengfu, a government cadre, for sex and a photo was taken when they were in the action. Afterwards, the owner used the photo as a threat to the cadre, who had to meet all the owner's demands lest the photo be exposed publicly and he would be removed from office. It happened in 2008. On the 20[SUP]th[/SUP] day of November, 2012, an article was posted on Internet, with photos of sex actions, revealing the illegal doings of Lei, together with some other cadres. The cadres were, of course, dismissed from office. Then the girl was deemed a heroine since her action caused the downfall of the cadres. 
There was a report to the Party when Wu Guanzheng, the secretary of the discipling committee of CPC, left his office at the end of his term. Some statistics is interesting in the report. The value of the property of the high-ranked and mid-ranked cadres in Shanghai is: over 90% have more than 10 million worth of property. In Guangdong province, the percentage is over 99%. From 2003 to 2006, the expenditure from the national treasury for cadres in drinking, eating and other merry-makings reached 300—350 billions. The purchase or change for new cars for cadres to use was of 500,000—650,000 cars per year, costing 200 billions. 95% of the secret entertainment places for cadres had the so-called “red zone”, meaning secret whores, which was under the protection of the local government. 


V. Chen Liangyu, victim of the political conflict between two party leaders
Sometimes, the arrest of an embezzling cadre was only for the aim of striking a blow to the political enemy. Chen Liangyu, the municipal party secretary of Shanghai, was a faithful follower of the general secretary Jiang Zeming. When Hu Jintao succeeded Jiang to be the general secretary, he wanted to take over the power, not just the name, of the leading position. For this purpose, he must get rid of the supporters of the former general secretary and appointed supporters of his own. Chen was chosen to be the one to rid of as Shanghai was an important place. 
The accusations of Chen included the following crimes. Chen helped his brother Chen Liangjun to get illegal profit of 11.8 billions in the sale of land. In communist China, all land belongs to the government—the Party. Afterwards in the reform and open policy period, powerful people or their relatives and friends could get the right to the use of a certain piece of land. So through the influence of Chen, from 2002 to 2003, his brother got the right to the use of 600 mu (15 mu = 1 hectare), and then 100 mu, both illegally. Then he sold the right to the use of the land and gained vast profit. It was decided to be the “neglect of duties,” not a crime of embezzlement, for Chen Liangyu. 
The second thing was that he assented to let some company use one billion of the Shanghai social security funds unlawfully in 2004. And with the consent of Chen, his son got a high position in the company and his annual salary was one million yuan. This was decided to be the abuse of duties. He was also accused of taking bribes amounting 230,000 Hongkong dollars and 100,000 yuan. His wife was assigned a position in Shanghai MWB factory, but never actually went to work there, and got pay amounting 430,000 yuan from 1996 to 2006. So on and so forth. 
On the 11[SUP]th[/SUP] day of April, 2008, Chen Liangyu was sentenced for 18 years and the payment of penalty for 300,000 yuan. Compared with other cases, Chen's case was trivial. Someone commented that Chen was a good cadre and if all the cadres could be like him, the situation in China was much better, and desirable.


----------



## xlwoo (Aug 13, 2015)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]VI. Two attempts of assassination of Hu Jintao on the Yellow Sea[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]In early May of 2006, Hu Jintao, as the chairman of the military committee of CPC, went to Qingdao City to inspect the Chinese navy on the Yellow Sea. At the same time, Jiang Zeming went there, too, with his favorite woman Chen Zhili (not his wife), a member of the state council. Hu was on board of a missile destroyer for the inspection while suddenly two warships of the same fleet opened fire at his vessel. Five enlisted sailors around Hu for protection were killed. The missile destroyer turned round and accelerated away at top speed till it reached a safe zone. To avoid another trial of assassination, Hu rode on a helicopter on the missile destroyer and flew to the base in Qingdao. Then he flew directly to Yunnan province, not to Beijing, as he did not know what was waiting for him in Beijing. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]When Jiang was reported that several persons fell on the spot Hu had stood, he was excited, but soon disappointed that Hu was not among those killed. The navy commander Zhang Dingfa was his man, who arranged it. After a week when Hu was sure of his safety, he went back to Beijing. But he could do anything to Jiang or to the navy commander. There was no evidence pointing to either one.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]On the 23[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]rd[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] day of April, 2009, there would be a united military operation on the Yellow Sea, joined by 14 countries. Hu got a secret report that there would be another attempt of murder of him at 9 o'clock in the morning that day, which was the time of the beginning of the operation. Therefore, Hu took some preventive steps. 15 minutes before the operation, all of a sudden, Hu gave an order to invite the leaders of the navy delegations from 29 countries to be present at the welcome ceremony at 9:30, which meant that the time of the start of the operation would postpone and which meant that the arrangement of the murder leaked out. Jiang was enraged. The warships arranged for the murdering action must have been controlled by Hu. Another attempt aborted. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]The operation began at 2:20 in the afternoon and safely ended at 3:10. The vessels taking part in the operation were the Russian missile cruiser “The Varyag,” the American destroyer “The Fitzgerald,”   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]the French missile frigate “The Vendemiaire,” and the Indian missile destroyer “The Bombay,” etc. etc., plus many Chinese warships. Another victory for Hu over Jiang.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]However, though Jiang lost twice against Hu, he had won once in 2002, on the 16[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] party conference. A decision was passed at the meeting of the political bureau that Jiang must resign from the position of the chairman of the military committee of CPC as well, not just from the position of the general secretary of CPC. But on the 13[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] day of November when the conference was still in session, out of the expectation of all the representatives, Zhang Wannian, a general of the army, put up a special motion together with other 19 generals, all promoted to the generalship by Jiang. The motion suggested that Jiang should continue to be the chairman of the military committee of CPC. As generals had the command of the army, no representatives dared to say NO. Furthermore, General Zhang forced Hu to say yes or no. He had to agree, though it was against the Party's rule. Nevertheless, Jiang could not be the chairman forever, like Mao till his death. He had to resign in the due time. It was deemed a kind of coup d'etat.[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo (Aug 17, 2015)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]VII. How epidemic in China was treated[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]In the winter of 2003, SARS broke out in many countries in the world. China had SARS, too, first in the southern provinces and them spread to Shanghai and Beijing. The communist party was used to concealing anything bad from its own people and the world. So China didn't at first report it to the the World Health Organization, because it was round the National Day of the communist China. They planned to have a parade, which could not be canceled owing to the epidemic. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]The government announced a SARS vaccine was found and would give it to people in Beijing, especially the students and soldiers who would take part in the parade. So the vaccine was used without first testing it for the actual result in humans. Then all the hospitals in Beijing received a lot of fevered patients, including 7,000 to 8,000 children. On the 27[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] day, October, a student from Beijing University of Aeronautics died of SARS. For so many SARS patients, some doctors told the truth that the epidemic was really caused by the SARS vaccine. People in other cities like Shanghai refused to have injection of this vaccine. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]On the 28[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] day of October, the Health Ministry gave out SARS statistics that 6,345 cases were confirmed as SARS, including 4 people died of it. But a representative from World Health Organization said that as far as he learned, in Shanghai only, there were over 42,000 cases. It showed that China always gave out fake information about bad things while always exaggerating good things.



VIII. The labor reform system in China
The labor reform system was set up in 1950, which was learned from the Soviet Union. Although the regulations for the labor reform decided that the length of the labor reform was four years, yet there was really no time limit. It depended on the likes or dislikes of the cadres who ruled a certain labor reform camp. If a reformed person could flatter or even bribe the cadres, he or she would be released earlier. If a reformed person offended them, he or she would serve longer time than others. Who would be sent to the labor reform camps? The local government could send persons with minor offenses to the camps without even going through law procedures, such as stealing, fighting in public, some rightists, rapists, even those who had sex with someone other than the spouse. But it was revealed in the cultural revolution that some cadres of high rank stayed in special hospitals raped young nurses and were not punished for it. The communist law is used to deal with people at large, not themselves.
How did the reformed people fare in the labor reform camps? Some women wrote down what they had experienced in the camps and on the day they were released, they wrapped papers written in tiny words in plastic and stuffed it in their vagina, thus brought it out. It was because when they were released, they would be searched from head to toe. If it was found, they would surely get severe punishment or even beaten to death. 

In the camps they were badly tortured, sometimes with electricity, cucking stool and other torments. Beating was ordinary. In September of 2011, Wang Guilan, a woman of 62, was released, who brought out a diary written by another woman called Wang Hua. Both lived in the same room. In the labor reform camps, every offender must labor and produce something to reach a certain quantity.
In the diary, on the 22[SUP]nd[/SUP] day of June, 2011, a woman called Wen Nuan could not complete her assigned quantity and was beaten for several days with black and blue on face. She was forced to clean bathrooms in the daytime and work overtime at night. Once she failed in the suicide by cutting her wrist and got more tortures.
On the 18[SUP]th[/SUP] day of August, 2011, a woman by the name of Zhang Yahua, was kicked at the crotch, which became swelling and she could not urinate. So on and so forth. Some were tortured to be handicapped. Martin Schulz, the chairman of the European Parliament, said that the labor reform system of China was against the “International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights.” No one should be imprisoned without judgment.


IX. Poisonous food and fake drugs in China
It is universally known that many sorts of food in China contain some bad substances that will harm the health of people, and some will even cause death. Here listed only part of them: milk for babies, soy sauce using materials from garbage containing protein like human hair and used medical cotton balls, fake chicken eggs made from chemicals, which is said to be able to bounce like ping-pong balls, flour mixed with talcum powder, etc. 
The typical cases were baby milk powder of “Three Deer” brand containing over-dosed melamine which caused kidney stone in babies. By the 21[SUP]st[/SUP] day of September, 2008, babies that were cured were 39,965; 12,892 were still in the hospital and 4 died. That's why people had no trust in milk products of China make and rushed to buy those of foreign make. 

Another case was the poisonous dumplings, which were made by Tianyang food factory in the town of Shijiazhuang in Hebei province in China. The dumplings were exported to Japan and were found to contain methamidophos and DDT, causing over 200 people in Japan to be poisoned. At first the Chinese government said that Japan put in the poison. But on the 27[SUP]th[/SUP] day of March in 2010, the police in Hebei province arrested the worker called Luu Yueting, who put poison in the dumplings. Maybe, he was just a scapegoat. Who knows?
One more case was the recycled cooking oil, which was the used oil let out into gutter from restaurants. The gutter oil was taken to be reproduced through process of filtering, heating, depositing, and separating, to become cooking oil. The recycled cooking oil is found to comprise cancer-causing substances, bacteria, viruses, and heavy metals, its toxicity being 100 times of that of arsenic.
Besides the poisonous food, there are also fake medications. Some fake medicine makers said that the profit from the fake medications were much higher than selling drugs like cocaine or making fake money, and with less risk. In February, 2012, the police in JiNan City of Shandong province found a place with 1,500 boxes of fake medicine for cancer and 8 machines to make the fake medicine. The medicine was sold in 14 provinces and worth over 11 millions. In June of the same year, in Tianjin City, the police arrested 9 suspects and the fake medicine was worth over 10 millions. The statistics from the prosecutors' office of Shenzhen City in Guangdong province showed that from 2009 to 2011, there were 17 cases of making fake medicines, involving 25 suspects. 
It was said that a medicine selling for some thousand yuan had its cost only for 5.5 yuan. What profit! The police in Canton found a fake medicine case. The suspect confessed that he sold this medicine to some agency for 4,000 yuan and the agency sold it to some beauty parlor for 10,000 yuan and the beauty parlor sold it to their patronesses for 23,800 yuan. 
There are also forged wine sold in China, generally made from methanol used in certain industries. During the Chinese new Year, 2013, five persons died of the forged wine. In 2012, 10,997 companies were found to have produced forged wine. There were 1,681 cases about it and the worth of  all the forged wine was 1,116 millions. 
[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo (Aug 18, 2015)

X. An 8 magnitude earthquake struck Wenchuan 
An 8 magnitude earthquake struck Wenchuan in Sichuan province, China, on the 12[SUP]th[/SUP] day of August, 2008. The earthquake center was 79 km northwest from Chengdu City, the capital of Sichuan province. The area affected covered 100,000 square kilometers. The tremor was detectable even in Liaoning province in the north, in Shanghai in the east, in Pakistan in the west and in Thailand and Vietnam in the south. By the 18[SUP]th[/SUP] day of September, 69,227 people had died, 374,643 wounded and 17,824 not found. It damaged lots of houses, school buildings, communications and traffic equipments, and changed geographic features, and affected the hygeian and biological environments. Volunteers for the rescue came from many areas of China and even from many countries in the world. And also did the donations. But people doubted why no donations came from those most wealthy persons who were the families and relatives of the party leaders and who monopolized most of the largest enterprises in China. 
Since 5,335 students died among the dead, there arose a question about the bad quality of the school buildings which crumbled in the earthquake causing the death of students. There are always the problem of bad quality buildings almost everywhere in China, because the builders only considered about less cost and more profit, not about people's lives. If any building collapses and people die from it, the builders pay only a small sum of money as compensations. In the idea of Chinese people, whoever kills people will pay with his own life. That means that if a building collapses and kills people, the builder should be at least put in prison for it, but no such things happen. So some bold builders just use bad quality materials for the buildings to lessen the cost. If they will be imprisoned for the bad quality, less builders will be so brave to do it. The law system in communist China protects the rich and powerful, not the people at large. 
A special case happened after the earthquake. Many parents of the dead students wanted to sue the builders for the bad quality school buildings that occasioned the death of the students. On the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] day of June, 2008, they gathered before the court to demand the acceptance of the case. Then the police came and arrested some of the protesters. They also detained two Japanese reporters from Kyodo News Agency for one hour. Huang Qi, a Chinese citizen, helped the parents to make investigations and was sentenced for three years, charged with the guilt of “illegally possessing the national secret document” on the 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] day of November, 1009. Guo Quan, an assistant professor of Nanking Normal University, wrote an article to criticize the bad quality school buildings and was convicted for ten years, charged with “the intention of overthrowing the regime.” Tan Zuoren, a writer, investigated the problem of the bad quality school buildings and collected the names of the dead students, and was sentenced for five years, charged with “the intention of overthrowing the regime” on the 9[SUP]th[/SUP] day of February, 2010. People had such a doubt that if the communist regime was so weak to be overthrown by an article to criticize the bad quality school buildings or by the collection of the names of the dead students, this regime had long been overthrown. It is very astonishing that the communist party of China can invent such a ridiculous criminal charge.


XI. The Olympic Games in Beijing
Why was the communist party so crazy about hosting the Olympic Games in China? They thought that Olympic Games would bring the economy of China to a higher level, just like South Korea did in 1988. Many Chinese people believed it. Therefore, on the night of the 13[SUP]th[/SUP] day of July, 2001, when the International Olympic Committee announced its decision that Beijing would host the Olympic Games in August of 2008, 400,000 people in the city gathered on TianAnMen Square for the celebration. 
Then the Chinese government made all the necessary preparations. First, they invested $40 billions, but actually $42 billions were spent, equivalent to 290 billions yuan of Chinese currency. Although the party bragged of having lots of foreign currency in possession, yet they asked people for donations of money. It was said that they even deducted some money from the salary or wages of those who worked in government-run enterprises before paid to them. The forced donations. Second, there must be enough space to build competition areas like stadiums. So houses of about 1.25 million families were pulled down to make the space for Olympic Games. 
Freedom of news report was temporarily allowed within a certain limit during the days the Olympic Games were going on. However, before and after the games, they tightened the mouth of reporters as usual. To win the applause of the audience, they appealed to the means of falsehood. The typical case was that the girl who sang the song in the opening ceremony was found to open her mouth to the music like she was singing, but actually another girl was singing behind the scene, because the girl stood on the stage having a poor voice, but a pretty face, while the girl actually sang having a good voice, but a plain face. And the fireworks were made up through computer 3D technique, not real fireworks, except for those over the main building of the Bird Nest which were real. To win gold medals, the false age of some girl athletes was given to authorities. It was said that the tickets were not actually sold to the public, but distributed to the controlled people who would not take drastic actions in the competitions to make the communist party look bad to the world. 


XII. Guess what happened in car accidents in China
A special case was that in deep night on the 20[SUP]th[/SUP] day of October, 2010, Yao Jiaxin, a junior student in XiAn Conservatory of Music, drove his red Chevy and knocked down a girl Zhang Miao on a motor bike in the same direction. The girl fell on the ground. Yao got out of his car to check on the girl, but when he found that the girl was still alive, and afraid that she had 
  seen the plate number of his car and would report to the police causing him further trouble, he took out a knife from his car and stabbed her 8 times till she had no breath on the spot. Then Yao was caught by crowds and sent to the police station. He was sentenced to death. 
Some cases of a child ran across the street and was knocked over by a car. Generally the driver of the car should stop and take the child to hospital. But in China, no such things occurred. The driver just rolled his car again and again, backwards and forwards, over the child till he was sure the child was dead and then sped away as fast as he could. No bystanders would interfere for fear of revenge later by the driver. 
Another case was in Hangzhou City of Zhejiang province. A couple of boyfriend and girlfriend knocked over an old woman. They got down and lifted the old woman into the back seat of their car when they told bystanders that they would drive the old woman to hospital. But as a matter of fact, they drove to a suburb and buried the old woman alive. Then they deserted the car and escaped. At last they were caught by the police. The boy was convicted for life and the girl got service for a couple of years as accomplice. Such things only happened in the communist China, seldom in other countries.


----------



## xlwoo (Aug 19, 2015)

XIII. Bo Xilai Event 


1) Bo Xilai's demotion
Bo Xilai is the son of Bo Yibo (1908—2007), who joined CPC in 1925 and was defined as an old cadre. In China, people call sons (including daughters) of those old cadres as Clique of Crown Princes, because they are blue-blooded. Their fathers are newly-rising nobles in the communist red dynasty. Bo Xilai is one of them. He is very proud of his noble birth. He is always against traditions, for which he often had different ideas from others, even his superiors. His ambition was to be a party leader in the central committee of CPC, even the secretary general. At the time, Hu Jiaotao was the secretary general, who did not like the ambitious Bo, and nor did some old cadres. So finally he was demoted to be the party secretary of Chongqing City in Sichuan province in western China. 
Once Bo arrived in Chongqing City, he complained to his buddies like Chen Gaosu, son of Chen Yi (1901—1972), the minister of foreign minister and a military marshal, and He Guangye, son of He Changgong (1900—1987). All three were from red families. They looked down on He Jiaotao, who came from the family of common people. They had a theory that when the fathers got the rule of the country, the sons were the lawful successors, like emperors and their sons. They deemed Hu Jiaotao as a CEO just working for the company while the Clique of Crown Princes were real owners. So they had a grudge against Hu. 
Bo wanted to do something special to show that he was a talented man. Then he summoned Wang Lijun to Chongqing from Liaoning province, where Wang had worked under Bo. Wang was a very capable and cruel man. They both had a finger in the “taking human organs alive” crime. When Wang reached Chongqing, he was appointed a vice mayor and the municipal police commissioner. They had arrested and executed the head of some mafias, which had won the applause of people. Then they expanded their action to some so-called red businessmen and confiscated their property. By law the confiscated property should go to the local government treasury, but later, when a businessman escaped to Hongkong, he exposed that it all went to the pocket of Bo. 
However, Bo planned something good economically, such as to let peasants relocate to the urban area from countryside, for which he wanted to build in three years 4,000 square kilometers of government-run low-rent housing. Once peasants relocated in the city, they could have permanent residence registration. All his plans were to develop local economy. His plans were called Chongqing model. He thought that his model could solve the financial problems in China, by which he hoped that he would be chosen to be a member of the standing central committee of CPC, but some party leaders did not think so while a few supported him. Anyway, his promotion looked promising without a hitch.
At the same time, Wang Lijun, on the pretense that he needed more supporters to deal with mafias, summoned more than 100 men that had worked under him from Liaoning province. He also secretly recruited 3,000 men as military police and police detectives so that he had an armed force under his control. The municipal police station in Chongqing became his independent regime outside the party leadership. 


2) Gu Kailai's murder of Heywood
Gu Kailai is the wife of Bo. High officials of CPC often had mistresses besides the wife. So Bo had some mistresses, too, and ignored his wife sexually. In the early nineties of the last century, Neil Heywood, a British businessman, came to learn Chinese in Beijing Languages University. After graduation, he went to teach English to those noble posterities in Dalian City, where he got to know Bo Guagua, son of Bo Xilai and Gu Kailai, then got acquainted with the mother. As she was ignored a long time for love-making, she was thirsty for that and could not refrain herself before the handsome British man. If her husband could have mistresses, why couldn't she have a love partner? Did nowadays male and female have equal rights? Then Bo Xilai found it out, but he could not get divorce, nor expose it, because it would certainly affect his plan to get promotion to be a member of the central committee of CPC by this moral defect.
After a while, Heywood grew tired of the mid-aged woman and began to alienate her, and finally refused to meet her. But Gu Kailai did not give up and bothered him by phones and emails. Heywood did not make any answer, and meanwhile, he secretly took her money from her accounts in foreign banks. Now Gu got really angry and decided to get rid of him. On the 15[SUP]th[/SUP] of November, 2011, Gu let Zhang Xiaojun, who worked under Bo Xilai, poison Heywood. The police detectives went to the crime scene for investigation and found evidence through video data and decided that the murderer was Zhang Xiaojun. So they reported to Wang Lijun. Wang was a sly man. On one side, he followed the instruction of Gu to cremate the body of Heywood to cover the crime, but on the other, he collected proofs of the murder, like the hair and blood sample of Heywood. He had them for forensic analysis in writing. 
According to Gu Kailai, confessed when cross-questioned at court, Heywood kidnapped her son because they had economic dispute. That was why Gu wanted to kill him. At first, Wang Lijun had a part in the murder and even suggested to induce Heywood to Chongqing and kill him on the excuse that he was selling drugs. But afterwards, Wang withdrew from the action, and Gu had to do it herself. However, this was her side of the story. Since Heywood was dead, his side of the story could never be known. At length, Gu was sentenced for life. This case was exposed by Wang Lijun when he went to the US consulate, or the public would never know it. 
With such hard evidence in hand, proving Bo's wife's murder of Heywood, Wang went to see Bo and asked for more benefits and higher promotion. Bo Xilai was not a man to be threatened to agree to unreasonable demands. Therefore, he removed Wang from the dangerous position of the municipal police commissioner and let him work in education and health department. This meant demotion. He summoned the meeting of municipal party committee to make this decision on the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] of February, 2012, but the mayor Huang Qifan disagreed, saying that such a decision must be approved by the Ministry of Public Security of the central government. Bo could not stand any objection and was infuriated. He just threw his tea glass towards Huang, who left the meeting room. Other committee members all signed their consent on the document. 


3) Wang Lijun went to US consulate in Chengdu City
Wang Lijun was very familiar with the way of Bo's action. He felt an upcoming threat to his life. He want to escape from it. He made careful plan and preparations. On the 6[SUP]th[/SUP] of February, with the help of his friends in the police station, he got the permission to go into the US Consulate in Chengdu City.
On the way there, he changed cars four times to escape from pursuit and assassination. Once he had to hide in the deserted car having traffic accident and let his friend drive his car to mislead the pursuers. Another time, he had to make a detour round the toll booths on foot. His friend drove the car through the toll booths and then he got into the car again at a safe distance. 
He reached the consulate about between 1pm and 2pm next day, accompanied by the vice director of the police bureau of Sichuan province. He walked into the consulate hiding among the consulate personnel, which he explained later that he had seen some strangers standing by the consulate building with hands in pockets. Their posture revealed that they carried guns. 
Once inside the consulate, he talked with the commercial attach[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]é and told him the murder of the British businessman Neil Heywood by Gu Kailai, the wife of Bo, who wanted to kill him, because he had cracked the case. Then he produced a slip of paper written on it his request of political asylum, which stunned the consulate officials present. The situation was that soon after Wang entered the consulate, the police force from Chong1ing City sent by Bo under the command of the mayor Huang Qifan were surrounding the consulate. They came in seventy cars with the intention to arrest Wang. Meantime, the consulate reported the incident to the US embassy in Beijing, which reported to the administration in the United States for instructions how to deal with this emergency. The consulate was told not to grant the request of political asylum.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Mayor Huang Qifan came to talk with Wang Lijun and wanted him to surrender. But Wang said that he would only surrender to the central government, not to the local government Chongqing, because he knew clearly that once he went to Chongqing, he would soon be killed secretly. Then Hu Jiaotao learned the incident and ordered Liu Qibao, the party secretary of Sichuan province, to let provincial police force surround the police force from Chongqing. Then Hu called Bo and insisted that Bo should withdraw his police force. Bo had to accede and called Huang to beat a retreat.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Then Hu sent Qu Jin, a vice minister of Ministry of State Security, to take Wang to Beijing. Now Wang Lijun was safe, out of the reach of Bo Xilai. And now Bo feared that Wang would expose all the bad things he had done. Thus, Bo not only lost the chance of promotion, but also his life was at risk. [/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]4) How Bo Xilai ended up[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]With such fear, Bo went to visit the 14[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] army group, of which his father had been the commander. This was really a bad move. Central party leaders would think that he wanted to launch a coup d'etat. So Hu Jiaotao sent his vice chairman of the central military commission of CPC, to warn the high-rank officers of that army group not to do anything wrong against the Party. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]His buddies, Chen Gaosu and He Guangye, learned the incident, and advised by Zhou Yongkang, the head of The Central Politics and Law Commission of CPC, went to Chongqing City to comfort Bo while discussing how to deal with the situation. Zhou Yongkang wanted Bo to calm down first since it was the time that the term of Hu Jiaotao would soon be at end and Xi Jinping, who is also the son of an old cadre, belonging to the so-called clique of crown princes, would take over the power. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Chen Gaosu thought that Bo was too rash to make such a decision to remove Wang from so important and powerful position and urged Wang to take this exasperate step, which gave Hu Jiaotao a very good reason against Bo Xilai. It looked like Bo put the noose on his own neck. Anyway, their discussion brought up another decision that they had to struggle against Hu Jiaotao to the end, even to make the coup d'tat. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]First they let the mayor Huang have an interview with the Phoenix New Media in Hongkong and deny that Huang had sent seventy police cars to surround the US consulate in Chengdu City. It was a rumor spread by their enemy (implying Hu Jiaotao). He said that he rode only in one car with three others. He said that since one of his vice mayor went into the US consulate, as the mayor, he had the responsibility to go there to take his vice mayor back to Chongqing. He also said that photos on websites showed the police cars, which belonged to Sichuan province government, not to Chongqing government. What he said was a challenge to the province police, who made a declaration to refute Huang. All this happened just before the opening of the National People's Congress. Hu wished to keep the safety and peace before the conference and so he sent He Guoqiang to see Chongqing delegation in Beijing with the real intention to warn Bo Xilai not to interfere with the opening of the conference, but Bo refused to comply with it. On the contrary, he boasted of his Chongqing model and said that Hu would go to Chongqing to affirm his achievements while Hu didn't have such an intention. As a matter of fact, Bo wanted to put Hu in an awkward position and do what he desired, which actually made Hu and other members of the standing central party committee furious. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]At first, on the 16[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] of February, the central party committee already decided to give Bo only party discipline, like a warning fr something, not to the legal level. Now on the evening of the 13[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] of March, Hu held an emergent meeting and proposed to remove Bo from the position of the municipal party secretary of Chongqing City. Out of nine members, eight of them gave their pro votes except Zhou Yongkang, who gave his con vote. On the morning of the 14[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] of March, the day that the conference ended, Bo Xilai was arrested and put in confinement. On the 15[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] of March, Xinhua news agency made an official declaration to relieve Bo Xilai of the post of the party secretary of Chongqing. On the 25[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] day of October, 2013, Bo got the verdict for life.[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]5) 3.19 event[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Chen Gaosu and He Guangye always had a deep hatred for Hu Jiaotao. It began when the trio worked in the central committee of the Chinese Communist Youth League. Chen and He despised Hu for his common birth background while they were very proud of their noble blood. Moreover, Hu got promotion after promotion while they almost stayed in the position of the same level. They never blamed themselves for their inabilities, which was the typical Chinese character. They never exerted themselves to do better than the one they hated. They just wished to make the one they hated fall from high position to where lower than their own posts so that they could laugh at him. Ridiculous?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]As Bo Xilai was under custody, Chen Gaosu and He Guangye went to see Zhou Yongkang to instigate him for another attempt of coup d'tat. Zhou, as a member of the standing central committee of CPC, in charge of The Central Politics and Law Commission, had the command of the armed police. Since Zhou was a supporter of Bo Xilai, when Bo was out of power, the situation might develop unfavorable to him. Chen and He knew it and they wanted to persuade Zhou to use his armed police to attack ZhongNanHai, where the party leaders lived, and disposed of Hu Jiaotao. It was on 19[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] day of March (3.19), 2011.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Hu Jiaotao, as the chairman of CPC, of the military committee, and of China as a nation as well, had his own way to get the information. He sent for Xu Caihou and Guo Boxiong, both the vice chairmen of the military committee of CPC. Another vice chairman, Xi Jinping was away from Beijing at the time. With the support of Xu and Guo, Hu ordered the 113[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] division, belonging to the 38[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] army group, to maneuver to Beijing immediately, together with the 6[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] tank division and the 8[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] regiment of the air force. Once they arrived in Beijing, they should surround the buildings of Ministry of Public Security, of the headquarters of the armed force, and of the 8[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] Bureau of Ministry of Public Security. Then they should wait for further order. At the same time, Chen and He was having an urgent talk with Zhou in Zhou's office in the building of The Central Politics and Law Commission. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Just then, an officer of the armed police came in to report that their building was surrounded by some divisions from the 38[/FONT][SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]th[/FONT][/SUP][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] army group. They knew that Hu acted faster than they. They were hopeless now. Zhou detained Chen and He. Zhou would deliver them to Hu as he did not start his coup d'tat yet. He would let Chen and He be responsible for it. Meanwhile, he took He's advice to call Jiang Zeming, the ex-chairman of the military committee of CPC, to report this, as he was deemed as Jiang's man. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]There was an agreement when Jiang retired from the post of the chairman of the military committee that if Hu wanted to take any military action, he must get the ascent of Jiang and Jiang had the right to say NO. So now he called Hu and advised Hu to withdraw the army. Hu and Zhou should make explanations to all this happenings at a special meeting of the standing central party committee. Hu had to comply with Jiang and the event thus ended. Later, Zhou was put in confinement, too.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]As for Chen Gaosu and He Guangye, at the request of Jiang, Hu pardoned them. If Hu insisted on punishing them, he might offend the so-called clique of Crown Princes as a whole. Now Xi Jinping took over the power and became the chairman. He may still conceal the coup d'tat and accuse Zhou only of his other crimes, such as taking bribes. 

[The End][/FONT]


----------



## EmmaSohan (Sep 3, 2015)

ascent should be assent. He Jiaotao should be Hu Jiaotao.

Thank you for writing this. It was eye-opening. Or world-expanding, but telling me things I really did not want to hear. I know, I want to be naive.

As an American, it was impossible to keep track of names. I am really sorry. I could think of no solution. Maybe just use "first" names? (Or just "last')

Yeah, I just read the Wikipedia account for Heywood. It had an American perspective. The facts match, but your story seems to give the real picture. I am impressed.


----------



## EmmaSohan (Nov 26, 2015)

What are you going to do with your two histories?


----------

